# Finally caved in



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

I have resisted buying an ebike for five years but finally caved in this week after meeting a few biking friends l've not seen since covid

They were all on ebikes and l thought sod it, l can still use my Foxy R if l want.

Trouble is, ebikes are not exactly plentiful here in the U.K. and the 2021 models
are sold out everywhere.

I found a NOS 2020 Kona Remote E160 in my size so have, as you say, pulled the trigger and bought it.

Collecting it tomorrow, it's very hilly round here in the Peak District Derbyshire (my shortest loop has 1,000 feet of climbing) 

So looking forward to having some fun on it.

The bike got good reviews in 2020 so will be absolutely fine for me.
The 2021 version is better but 
a/ it's sold out 
b/ it's another £1,200


----------



## carbon4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Your going to be grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

I want one. The time I took one on a 10-mile ride I was still tired as hell but ripped way faster and had more fun on the level-ground stuff. I like mx too but not a big fan of dealing with the trailer, oil-changes, air-filter cleaning, etc. so the electric mtb sounds pretty cool.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, l collected it this afternoon but am
still waiting for the battery to charge before l can go out on it.

lt looks great though! l can't believe l've just spent over £4,000 on a bicycle. But it will get used.

ln the five years l've had my Foxy R l've done 13,000 miles on it.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Congrats on your new ebike, but...
Posting a new bike thread without pictures is just wrong....


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry, never thought! l will snap off a couple, although the bike is covered in mud after today!


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

lotusdriver said:


> Sorry, never thought! l will snap off a couple, although the bike is covered in mud after today!


I'm just busting your chops. As far is the pictures go, I think a bike looks pretty badass covered in mud.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's the machine in all it's glory


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice 👍 

how was the first ride on it?


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

First proper ride was today, loved it, never needed turbo just used eco for 90% of the time.
The bike is obviously heavy compared to my regular MTB but it's stable and handles great on the varied trails l tackled today.

l prefer Shimano shifters to the SRAM fitted on this bike, as you can't change up with your index finger, you have to move your thumb round and press the trigger which means changing hand position on the bars.

Fortunately gear changes are less frequent on an ebike.

l altered the stock assist settings to give more variation between eco and trail. After two rides of ten miles each and today's ride of 22 miles the battery was down to 20%.

l found that on flat trails l could turn off the motor assistance and easily maintain 15-18mph


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Damn, that’s strong. 42 miles one one charge is really good.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

l never used boost mode but did a lot of climbing so yes, l guess that's pretty good, particularly as the battery was still about 20% charged after 40 miles.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

I would be stoked to get 40 miles with 80% of my battery. 

FWIW, I have two 500wh batteries for my Giant Reign E+ 1 Pro. If I never used boost mode on a typical ride day for me, I'd get around 40 miles using both batteries.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

MX9799 said:


> I would be stoked to get 40 miles with 80% of my battery.
> 
> FWIW, I have two 500wh batteries for my Giant Reign E+ 1 Pro. If I never used boost mode on a typical ride day for me, I'd get around 40 miles using both batteries.


That is insanely short distance unless you are doing 2:1 elevation vs distance. IE 4K of vert over 20 miles. One of my friends had the main bearing in his Shimano motor go bad which had a dramatic affect on his battery usage. Something to think about if you are riding flatter trails and seeing such poor battery life.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Salespunk said:


> That is insanely short distance unless you are doing 2:1 elevation vs distance. IE 4K of vert over 20 miles. One of my friends had the main bearing in his Shimano motor go bad which had a dramatic affect on his battery usage. Something to think about if you are riding flatter trails and seeing such poor battery life.


Believe me, I've thought about that. Without pulling my motor apart to check, I'd have to assume the main bearings are good since the cranks turn very smoothly in both directions, and there's no play in them. I get pretty much the same mileage with two batteries, so I don't think it's the battery that is the problem, and I'm pretty sure there is nothing wrong with the motor.

My opinion, I think its a combination of riding a fairly heavy and long enduro emtb, myself weighing in at 210 without gear, and riding trails that are really pedal heavy, without many opportunities to coast and hold speed without pedaling.

FWIW, I talked to a guy a while back at a bike park with a new commencal meta power 27. His bike had the new EP8 motor with a 625wh battery. He also looked to be quite a bit lighter than me. He told me he could get about 30 miles of riding on a full charge in trail mode.


----------

